# [PPOTW #34] Are you picking up Destiny this week?



## T-hug (Sep 8, 2014)

> So this weeks poll asks whether or not you will buying possibly the biggest hit game to come out of 2014; Bungie studios latest creation, _Destiny_.
> Reported to have a budget of 500million dollars with a ten year lifespan, as well as being the most preordered new IP in gaming history, are you one of those preorders?
> Let us know in the comments!


 
Destiny Lastgen-Curentgen Upgrade Program
GBAtemp Destiny Clan



Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous Week - Will you be buying a New 3DS?
Week 32 - Who had the best E3?
Week 31 - 2 Years later, have you got a Vita?
Week 30 - Is Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes worth the asking price?
Week 29 - Which February video game release are you most looking forward to?
Week 28 - Which console generation was the best?
Week 27 - Are you buying Destiny?
Week 26 - Which nextgen system will have the best year in 2014?
Week 25 - Do you like micro transactions?
Week 24 - What did you think of this years VGX Awards?
Week 23 - Which of the nextgen consoles do you own?
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2014)

Tonight, white ps4 destiny bundle, 12:01 am  so pumped


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 8, 2014)

Got my xbox one copy from shopto just now.  Too scared to start it up. M$ might ban me lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am slightly curious. However my curiosity does not override the desire to instead wait for bugfixes, DLC and everything else to be bundled in for the game of the year edition, especially not for a newly freed company attempting an ambitious title.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 8, 2014)

Nah, it just doesn't look interesting to me.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 8, 2014)

I actually forgot about this game. I'll probably watch some reviews, then look at my backlog and wonder why I even bother buying games, as I can't even start all the ones I already bought.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh my god is it confirmed 60/1080 ?  *puts on oculus rift dk2*


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 8, 2014)

Waiting for the PC version sadly. 
Going to be realistic here there might no be a PC version, especially with it's MMO-esque features they're probably going to be working on content for all four platforms rather than make it for PC assuming they don't hire some crackjob developer to do the PC version.
If it doesn't come to PC I'm just going to import the Dragon Quest Heroes limited edition PS4 which will be out around Spring 2015 and just get Destiny then.
If it's not out by then I don't think we'll ever get it on PC .


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nah.. I'm waiting for the rumored PC release in March 2015. 
Maybe there will be a Complete Edition until then or something. 
Either way I like my FPS games on PC, no offense to the console users, no hate, I just like my mouse and keyboard to play an FPS.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Waiting for the PC version sadly.
> Going to be realistic here there might no be a PC version, especially with it's MMO-esque features they're probably going to be working on content for all four platforms rather than make it for PC assuming they don't hire some crackjob developer to do the PC version.
> If it doesn't come to PC I'm just going to import the *Dragon Quest Heroes limited edition PS4* which will be out around Spring 2015 and just get Destiny then.
> If it's not out by then I don't think we'll ever get it on PC .


*OH GODD I WANT SO BAD*

Anyways, I have heard rumors of a PC release, but I remain skeptical. If they do release a PC version, I am tempted to get it just to see how far you can crank the graphics. And Attila13 you arent the first person I have heard say that. Actually, I have heard some of my PC gamers say it depends on the FPS as well.

But my suspicions lay in who and how the game gets ported to PC. Knowing bungie they might do a real bang up job. But given their track record of releasing Halo1 3 years after being an xbox original exclusive then another 5 after Halo 2... I dont know. Then again you could also look at it this way. Bungie has been out of the Sony realm for... I think ever, and this time around they are giving PS4 owners  the best experience with this particular game. So given they are really shaking things up, maybe this time they do a good port and every one wins.

Except you, Nintendo.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2014)

I just don't get the hype. I mean, it looks... okay? Fine? Dandy? None of what I've seen makes it look really mindblowing or anything. If the word of mouth is good a few months from now and people I know are still playing, I'll probably pick it up, but I'm in no rush right now.

Hearing how Activision's already sunk $500 million (or more) into this thing, it just seems like they're more interested in cranking out a franchise than starting with a solid, good game and going from there. Couple that with Bungie's shady treatment of Marty O'Donnell and just Bungie in general and I can't say that the publishing/developer combo is worth my day-one loyalty.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Xbox One, but for my brother.  I put no.

I'll probably obtain it for the 360 at some point.


----------



## emigre (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes I am.

PS4 man right here.


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 8, 2014)

Bortz said:


> *OH GODD I WANT SO BAD*


The Dragon Quest PS4? Yeah it's pretty sweet.
Hopefully by then the PS4 will have at least 5 games I want. I'll get it regardless.



Bortz said:


> Anyways, I have heard rumors of a PC release, but I remain skeptical. If they do release a PC version, I am tempted to get it just to see how far you can crank the graphics.


“I’ll speak for the hypothetical player,” Wolfson explains. “I have a disadvantage sniping across the map because [my opponent with a next-gen console] is only two pixels on my screen and I’m four pixels on his. You see that in the world of PC gaming, where people are always racing to the best video card to give themselves the advantage.”
That quote right there worries me. Not only is it terribly wrong and idiotic, but if they make a port with this mentality it probably won't be that great because equality.




Bortz said:


> But my suspicions lay in who and how the game gets ported to PC. Knowing bungie they might do a real bang up job. But given their track record of releasing Halo1 3 years after being an xbox original exclusive then another 5 after Halo 2... I dont know. Then again you could also look at it this way. Bungie has been out of the Sony realm for... I think ever, and this time around they are giving PS4 owners the best experience with this particular game. So given they are really shaking things up, maybe this time they do a good port and every one wins.


I can't really put the blame of the Halo PC ports on Bungie due to the fact that they never touched them, pretty sure it was MS' decision but I might be wrong.

#Pray4DestinyPC


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2014)

Well for your sake and other PC gamers around the globe, I do hope you get Destiny, because its terribly selfish for me to just want it to stay on consoles.

Also for you because you brought it up, there's a "campaign" going on to get the attention of Square Enix to translate the missing games for 3DS. maybe enough steam could warrant DQ Heroes to get a proper translation too.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2014)

Free60 version yo >:3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2014)

Was gonna pick it up tonight at midnight, my preorder from Gamestop got cancelled 

So I preordered it on Amazon, so I'll get it tomorrow morning sometime anyways 




ShawnTRods said:


> Got my xbox one copy from shopto just now. Too scared to start it up. M$ might ban me lol


That's ok, you wouldn't be able to play it at all since the servers aren't even up yet (and won't be until release). Online only play, no singleplayer


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's ok, you wouldn't be able to play it at all since the servers aren't even up yet (and won't be until release). Online only play, no singleplayer


The servers are up.
People in New Zealand and Australia are playing along with the reviewers who got their copy today also.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> The servers are up.
> People in New Zealand and Australia are playing along with the reviewers who got their copy today also.


 
I didn't think they went live until this afternoon  Huh. Looking at times though, seems they put them up this morning instead. Interesting.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 8, 2014)

Had it pre-ordered and everything, but unfortunately cancelled it as i'll be playing a new MMO coming out on the 12th, so i'll have 0 time for Destiny.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 8, 2014)

going to go with my uncle to the midnight launch of Destiny and NHL 15, he's getting them for 360


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2014)

My boyfriend is getting it for his XBone, so I will play it on that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I just don't get the hype. I mean, it looks... okay? Fine? Dandy? None of what I've seen makes it look really mindblowing or anything. If the word of mouth is good a few months from now and people I know are still playing, I'll probably pick it up, but I'm in no rush right now.


I kind of had similar feelings earlier this Spring. Then I replayed Halo: Reach, and remembered just how much I love Bungie-styled gunplay. I figured that even if Destiny delivers just on the gunplay and nothing else, I'll be satisfied, so I decided to preorder it.


Gahars said:


> Hearing how Activision's already sunk $500 million (or more) into this thing, it just seems like they're more interested in cranking out a franchise than starting with a solid, good game and going from there. Couple that with Bungie's shady treatment of Marty O'Donnell and just Bungie in general and I can't say that the publishing/developer combo is worth my day-one loyalty.


These are legitimate concerns, and have me a little worried too, honestly. But not enough to hold off on the game.

I almost never preorder games unless they're part of a franchise that I already really like (Kid Icarus: Uprising and now Destiny are the only exceptions I can think of), so I won't be particularly upset if one game I preorder turns out to be bad.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

What the fuck is "XOne"? If you're trying to shorten Xbox One's name then call it "XO" but not that piece of shit.

And no, I'm not.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What the fuck is "XOne"? If you're trying to shorten Xbox One's name then call it "XO" but not that piece of shit.


 
Sheesh dude, it was probably just a typo. And even if it wasn't, it's just shorthand. Relax.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 8, 2014)

No, I don't play online only games.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 8, 2014)

I voted No, do your hear that @activision, where's the Wii U version?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2014)

Now that the Upgrade promotion is around and will be active until January 15th 2015, my mind is made up - I'm picking up the game tomorrow for PS3 and I'll upgrade to PS4 around Christmas season.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What the fuck is "XOne"? If you're trying to shorten Xbox One's name then call it "XO" but not that piece of shit.
> 
> And no, I'm not.


 
It's not that serious.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 9, 2014)

I find FPS games alot more enjoyable on PC, so I'm going to wait for that. I'm pretty low on cash for games right now as it is, so I might as well wait for the better version comes out. If there isn't a PC version I will probably get it when I pick up a PS4 for Persona 5


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2014)

I cancelled my PS4 pre-order and I'm immediately regretting it now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I voted No, do your hear that @activision, where's the Wii U version?


 

Sorry it's only coming out on good consoles.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I voted No, do your hear that @activision, where's the Wii U version?


 
Because the Wii U would shit itself trying to process it.

Ill be picking up My White Destiny PS4 tomorrow morning at 10 AM righ as they open. Wish they had a midnight release but oh wells. At least ill have it <3


----------



## Zaide (Sep 9, 2014)

Picking it up on PS3. Pretty sure that's the only console it's coming out on where you can play online for free.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 9, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Because the Wii U would shit itself trying to process it.



If that's the case then so would the last gen consoles.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2014)

just came back from the Destiny midnight launch got a poster.
will get the game on Wednesday when i get paid


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I actually forgot about this game. I'll probably watch some reviews, then look at my backlog and wonder why I even bother buying games, as I can't even start all the ones I already bought.


 
that's the eternal paradigm. you need a job to earn money to buy games, but you end up without time. on the other side, if you are dis employed you have plenty of time to play, but don't have money to buy games. life sure is hard.

I'll be buying Destiny this week for sure(I need to redeem my beta tester gift ) and probably play it now and then. I still have plenty RPG's to consume the time I don't have to play more frequently.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2014)

79%. The Internet has never felt slower than now.

*EDIT:* Ermagherd all installed, updating nao! _;O;_

*EDIT 2:* 243 Wii U owners and counting.


----------



## Steena (Sep 10, 2014)

Bortz said:


> *OH GODD I WANT SO BAD*
> 
> Anyways, I have heard rumors of a PC release, but I remain skeptical. If they do release a PC version, I am tempted to get it just to see how far you can crank the graphics. And Attila13 you arent the first person I have heard say that. Actually, I have heard some of my PC gamers say it depends on the FPS as well.


 
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ins-why-theres-still-no-pc-version-of-destiny



> "The truth is it's not that simple," design lead Lars Bakken told Eurogamer during a recent studio tour.
> "I wish it was that simple. It's pretty complicated. That doesn't mean it can't happen in the future, it just means it won't happen right now."


Smells like trying to cover up timed exclusive deals.

As for the Halo series, well that belonged to MS and they made it clear back then they intended to kill games on the PC to funnel them into their consoles to make people buy them. Bungie makes no additional profit of Destiny is a system seller.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2014)

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...stiny-has-first-day-sales-of-500-million.html
500 million on its first day, My White PS4 was one of those


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nah, I refuse to be persuaded by the hype machine.   It looks ok, but not really my bag.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 11, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...stiny-has-first-day-sales-of-500-million.html
> 500 million on its first day, My White PS4 was one of those


 



Okay, that's $500 million in revenue (for a moment I thought it was the amount of units sold), but that's still a whopping 8.33 million sold units.

And in a continued amazingy-thingy: that's also the amount of money spent on making and marketing the game. So they're just breaking even right now.


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for the 3DS version to come out


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 12, 2014)

Got Destiny but ummm...
Anyway to install this in standby on PS4? I wanna get some sleep but don't wanna leave my console on all night.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Sep 12, 2014)

I brought it yesterday and returned it today. Its a crap game. Not interested in it at all.
It does look good but the gameplay sucks. Its all online only. On the PS4 there is no savegame on your console its all online. it refuses to load unless your online and have the latest patch installed.
And the big one for me is music is TOO LOUD! I ALWAYS have music turned off when I play games, thats the very first thing I do, goto settings and turn music to 0.
With Destiny when you are walking around its ok but when there is a fight its so loud all i hear is music and gunshots. I prefer to hear footsteps so I can hear where the enemy is but the music is so loud and there is no option to change the volume its just way to loud.

So, my review. Music is too loud ruining all audio, gameplay just sucks, graphics does look good but doesn't matter as the music and gameplay ruins it completely. 1/10. that 1 is for graphics, If I could drop the music to 0 then I would give it 5/10 as the gameplay still sucks it doesn't deserve anymore than 5 and thats being generous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, that's $500 million in revenue (for a moment I thought it was the amount of units sold), but that's still a whopping 8.33 million sold units.
> 
> And in a continued amazingy-thingy: that's also the amount of money spent on making and marketing the game. So they're just breaking even right now.


 

$500 million was laid out for the franchise, not just one game. So far they're breaking even on the goddamn franchise with one game.



NakedFaerie said:


> And the big one for me is music is TOO LOUD! I ALWAYS have music turned off when I play games, thats the very first thing I do, goto settings and turn music to 0.
> With Destiny when you are walking around its ok but when there is a fight its so loud all i hear is music and gunshots. I prefer to hear footsteps so I can hear where the enemy is but the music is so loud and there is no option to change the volume its just way to loud.




Who the fuck plays a game with the music off? I mean if it's a game you put hundreds of hours into and got sick of the soundtrack and just want to play your own music that's fine, but turning off the soundtrack immediately? Why?

Also turn the volume down on your TV I mean holy shit it's not rocket science.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 12, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> $500 million was laid out for the franchise, not just one game. So far they're breaking even on the goddamn franchise with one game.


 
But it's a new IP, so the entire franchise is one game. Okay, perhaps bungee has stocked up on se- and prequels before releasing this game (I call "Destiny: afterlife" "Predestiny" and "Final destiny" on the titles, by the way  ), but I kind of doubt it. So aside of the cost of the game and marketing...what else is there that costs that much that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> But it's a new IP, so the entire franchise is one game. Okay, perhaps bungee has stocked up on se- and prequels before releasing this game (I call "Destiny: afterlife" "Predestiny" and "Final destiny" on the titles, by the way  ), but I kind of doubt it. So aside of the cost of the game and marketing...what else is there that costs that much that I'm not thinking of?


 

Setting money aside for future sequels and prequels? Bungie created one if, not the largest, new IP of the 2000s. They knew that when they made a new game, it would be A) successful and B) get sequels. It was planned to be a franchise from the outset.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Got Destiny but ummm...
> Anyway to install this in standby on PS4? I wanna get some sleep but don't wanna leave my console on all night.


 
The PS4 will go into auto-standby after some amount of time, I believe you can set it in the settings. But I assume that doesn't matter at this point >.> Lol


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 12, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The PS4 will go into auto-standby after some amount of time, I believe you can set it in the settings. But I assume that doesn't matter at this point >.> Lol


Checked this morning and saw that it was finished installing. Will get to playing later after work.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 13, 2014)

It has been getting a lot of hate since launch but I guess that is to be expected with any big game. What really bugs me about the hate though is that its not like Bunjie deceived anyone about what Destiny would be, its pretty much exactly what they have been showing in preview videos for ages and we all even gt access to the beta to try it out. Personally I am having a ton of fun with Destiny on the ps4 right now so fuck the haters, go have fun with SSB and stop pretending that you ever intended to buy the game in the first place.



NakedFaerie said:


> I brought it yesterday and returned it today. Its a crap game. Not interested in it at all.
> It does look good but the gameplay sucks. Its all online only. On the PS4 there is no savegame on your console its all online. it refuses to load unless your online and have the latest patch installed.


 
Um did you even have any concept of what you where buying? Everyone knew Destiny was an online only mmo lite fps, honestly this post makes you look a bit foolish no offense lol.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh man oh man, this game is amazing!!
I don't play many FPS games but I was hooked from the get go with this! Diving back in later tonight!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 13, 2014)

Gonna have to agree with p1ng. I see a lot of people bitching that they hit the max level (which, oddly enough, isn't even the "last" leveling you can do) and then just claim to have nothing to do because "story ended " and shit like that. Even saw a complaint that the game was exactly like the beta...which is the dumbest fucking complaint I've ever heard.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm almost done leveling my warlock to 20, then I gotta push the limits from there. I wanna create all 3 characters though, I'm having such a blast. 
Seriously hope the first DLC adds more character classes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2014)

Complaining about Destiny being always online would be like complaining about a Nintendo game being shit. It's your fault for not expecting it. ;0;


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Complaining about Destiny being always online would be like complaining about a Nintendo game being shit. It's your fault for not expecting it. ;0;


 
I nominate this post of the year!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Complaining about Destiny being always online would be like complaining about a Nintendo game being shit. It's your fault for not expecting it. ;0;


 
 

This is going into my sig. Oh man. 11/10


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> I nominate this post of the year!


 
I'm just channeling my inner p1ngpong.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> This is going into my sig. Oh man. 11/10


 
Um... I guess I'm famous now?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Complaining about Destiny being always online would be like complaining about a Nintendo game being shit. It's your fault for not expecting it. ;0;


Lol this is great.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 13, 2014)

It doesn't interest me, but I don't think it looks objectively bad by any means (besides being a shooter on a console). Unfortunately there will always be extremists and people that are very black and white about things. Luckily, they're generally just a very loud minority. I hope those that do enjoy it continue to do so. I'm also glad to see Bungie making it on their own, it's always a shame to see any business struggle and fail, leaving many people without jobs. I do find overhype annoying, but I also find the anti-hype annoying.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2014)

TecXero said:


> I also find the anti-hype annoying.


 
I was going to say the same thing, but didn't feel like going to the trouble. I really don't understand why some people have so much pride for "resisting the hype." I mean, why? Believe it or not, being uninterested in a popular, hyped-up game doesn't make you any more special than someone who buys into the hype.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I was going to say the same thing, but didn't feel like going to the trouble. I really don't understand why some people have so much pride for "resisting the hype." I mean, why? Believe it or not, being uninterested in a popular, hyped-up game doesn't make you any more special than someone who buys into the hype.


 

Makes you seem cool and "against the flow".

I don't really get hyped for games any more though so I don't know.

I've been thinking of grabbing it but really don't have a lot of time to play games and don't feel like dropping $60 on a new one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Makes you seem cool and "against the flow".


 
That's just it, though, There's really nothing "against the flow" about doing something that tons of other people are doing.

Then again, maybe I'm just trying to hard to make sense of something entirely nonsensical.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 14, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's just it, though, There's really nothing "against the flow" about doing something that tons of other people are doing.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just trying to hard to make sense of something entirely nonsensical.


 
I think it relates to people investing so much into a game, emotionally and/or financially, that it becomes part of their identity. When you say that game isn't great, some of those people take it as you saying that they, the people, aren't that great. I also think the opposite can happen, where people see others invest so much into it that they deliberately avoid it and start to identify as the opposite of those that did get into it. It's not logical, but rarely people do.


----------



## flarn2006 (Sep 14, 2014)

How do I change my vote?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 14, 2014)

flarn2006 said:


> How do I change my vote?


 
I don't think you can. Ask a mod, maybe?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

Watched Angry Joe's review yesterday and he did a great job pointing out the pros and cons, what I wanted to more about was its story and such and to my disappointment the game does a terrible job instead gamers have to visit some shit called "Grimoire".

If Destiny was a PlayStation exclusive it'd probably be a lot better seeing how they handle the stories far superior.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If Destiny was a PlayStation exclusive it'd probably be a lot better seeing how they handle the stories far superior.


 
PlayStation has no hand in how games hand their stories...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 3, 2014)

Bortz said:


> PlayStation has no hand in how games hand their stories...


 
Remember kids, publishers have everything to do with game development, game scripts, graphics, dicks, butts, dickbutts, and everything wrong with every video game


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 5, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Remember kids, publishers have everything to do with game development, game scripts, graphics, dicks, butts, dickbutts, and everything wrong with every video game


 
Well, sometimes they DO. Like when publishers rush devs and give unrealistic deadlines.

but of course what WiiCube said was retarded.


----------

